
Serverless image resizing - hellomichibye
https://cloudonaut.io/serverless-image-resizing-at-any-scale/
======
dvdplm
What does the actual Lambda code look like in this case?

~~~
hellomichibye
[https://github.com/AWSinAction/lambda](https://github.com/AWSinAction/lambda)

